# [Fri 20th Jan 2012] Brixton Offline Club DJ special - FREE! (London SW9 8LF)



## editor (Jan 18, 2012)

Prince Albert
418 Coldharbour Lane
Brixton London SW9 8LF
Tel: 020 7274 3771
DJs 10pm - 2.30am
FREE ALL NIGHT!

Last week's Offline Club saw a packed dancefloor so we're back for more fun with DJs galore shaking the dancefloor till 2.30am.

Expect much drinking and party-sized earfuls of ska, electro, punk, rock'n'roll, Motown, big band, Mrs Mills, Beyonce and rockabilly.

DJs on the night

EDITOR (urban75)
An ale-fuelled onslaught of ska, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly, Mrs Mills and Liberace in a floor stomping package.

BARON BOBBY BAUHAUS (charcoal soul)
More mysterious than Robert Smith's eyeliner bag, Bobby gets dancefloors rocking with quirky, darkside indie-pop and kohl-smudging breakbeats.

DANSETTE 45 (Modtown Rockers)
Expect a record bag full of razor sharp 60s rockers, two-tone shakers, northern soul and Motown shoe shufflers!

MULTIMEDIA
Videos and photo slideshows of street photography, random amusements and weird shizzle from the internet.

MAP & DIRECTIONS
The Albert is less than two minutes walk from Brixton station and a few minutes from the Brixton Academy. Turn left out of the tube station, take the second left down Coldharbour Lane (by the KFC), go past the Prince of Wales and it's the next pub on your left.






http://www.urban75.org/offline/albert-jan-dj-night-2012.html​


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2012)

Tonight! Ska, electro, indie, punk, dancehall, r'n'r, punk, tom'n'kylie'n'mrs mills and more.  Yeah!
http://bit.ly/ybcVhm


----------

